# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển dụng vị trí kỹ sư kinh doanh sản phẩm, dịch vụ CNC

## BKMech Co.,ltd

BKMech cần tuyển 02 vị trí kỹ sư kinh doanh sản phẩm và dịch vụ CNC. Ứng viên quan tâm vui lòng tham khảo thông tin dưới đây và liên hệ với chúng tôi để được sắp xếp lịch phỏng vấn sớm nhất.
http://www.bkmech.com.vn/
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Zw9...eYwIAvK6k/edit

----------

